# thoughts on dressing your dog?



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Just wanted to see Everyones opinion on dressing their pup! Personally I can't wait to dress my little Stella up!


----------



## timluc0428 (Jul 6, 2012)

I view it like how mom's dress their children. I might fake fun of you and your dog, but it's all your choice. Lol. That being said I can't wait to dress batman up as...batman for Halloween this year! Already found the costume.


----------



## MissGen (Sep 25, 2011)

I think a little sweater is really good for thin-skinned breeds (chihuahua, whippet, italian greyhound...) in the winter. I think if you dress your dog up, you should always remember that your dog is a dog, not a furry little person, and to stop if the dog is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Unless its for warmth/sun protection, halloween or a parade. I find it stupid.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> Unless its for warmth/sun protection, halloween or a parade. I find it stupid.


I have to agree with this. It's cool and getting nice winter coats or rain coats for dogs is sweet especially when you can find a cute one. But I don't see the need to dress them if its not necessary.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I dressed Bentley up for Halloween and for a dog show.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

For practical purposes, warmth or rain protection, I have a few things for Molly. And because every girl needs a nice winter coat, we have this little number :


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

It's not something I would do...









...but my wife would.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Only horrible people dress their dogs up.


DSC_0907 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

..... I buy coats and sweaters for fall and winter. I want PJ's for this winter ......


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

No way! I'd never, EVER dress my dog up, it's SOOO dumb! I can't believe anyone would do such a thing!

















































Honestly? If the dog has no problem with it, I fail to see how it's anyone business, and there are far more important things to worry about than whether an obviously well loved and care for dog is wearing a cute sweater or dress.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally don't dress up are dogs, only for Halloween, or winter coats. I do think the dogs that are dressed up are so cute, but I don't feel the need to dress mine up.

~Erica~


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would NEVER.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My thoughts on dressing up dogs: Harmless fun.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

While I do think it's harmless fun, and I'm all for dressing up for fun occasions, one of my neighbors has a little Westie who wears a different dress every day, and I think that's just plain weird. But whatever.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

I dress Hitch in jackets and blankets when he feels too cold. But I don't dress him up other than that. (maybe halloween also)

The only reason that I don't dress him up is because he doesn't look like a dog that I should dress up. If I had a smaller dog I might.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see the point in costumes and dresses on an everyday basis, but I see no harm in it either.

My dogs only wear functional clothing, but I do tend to get the cute stuff when choosing new clothes. If I need a knitted sweater, why not get the one that looks like winnie the pooh?


----------



## Mommy_to_HaileyMay (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as the dog is comfortable. I personally only plan to dress my pup up for Halloween and when the winter comes around we will see how she does in the cold.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan likes wearing his coat and sweaters. He refuses to go out in heavy rain unless he has his waterproof coat on, in fact. This winter, he will wear boots and a hat, too. I expect last winter to have been a lovely exception to the two very snowy winters we've had here.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

bgmacaw said:


> It's not something I would do...
> 
> View attachment 35280
> 
> ...



bahaha - Laughed out loud! - I am not a huge fan, except for warmth. My parent's dog hates the cold and will not go out without a jacket. So practical reasons are okay!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Well my malinois would eat any clothes if I tried to dress them up lol. The shih Tzu does have a.sweater when its real cold.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I live in ALASKA its totally necessary to dress Sophie up in her pink tutu dress and tiara with the matchin pink fur coat and boots! Guapo has his tuxedo tshirt for those special occasions and no it wasnt me that made Sophie and my granddaughters matching dresses for my daughters wedding, nope not me !! And I CERTAINLY did NOT spend 65.00 on a winter parka for little sophie ( pink suade soooo cute )


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Unless it's a raincoat for a downpour or sweater or coat for the cold, I think it's stupid. I do, however, realize that people like it so to each their own.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Colby loves wearing clothes. A neighbor gave us a bandana for her and whenever she's not wearing it, she actively hunts it down and brings it to me so I can put it on her. Ironically, I don't have too many pictures of her wearing it, but I do have this...










and this...


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I think it's ridiculous. But to each their own. As long as the dog doesn't mind, whatever. Our cocker never wears clothes, my mom's yorkie mixes have coats against rain and cold, and the only occasion that our shepherds wore something was when they had undergone surgery and needed a bodysuit. Oh yeah, and that time when my younger sister decided Mike needed to wear a dress just for the lolz. Which was the stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Not something I do regularly but...

It was raining, the beast had to go potty and I'd just put Frontline on him...



















This is what happens when big dogs play with little girls


















It was my 3rd daughters birthday and I found some old party hats in a cupboard. The girls didnt want Buster to feel left out....









I picked the scarf up off the floor and Buster came zooming across the house with his neck stretched out and this "please put it on me!!!" look plastered to his face


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not really a big fan of it, but if the dog doesn't mind then whatever. That said, I do think I might buy Buttercup a jacket for winter just because we go on early morning walks and I don't think she'll like the cold.

I just don't see how a dog could really be comfortable in clothes. They aren't people so there is no "I look cute in this" thought. Maybe they "like" wearing clothes because of the extra attention they get in them. 

All I know is that I'd much rather be naked myself, so why force my dogs to wear clothes? :wink:


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Given the number of below freezing days Hamish has some thick winter coats and boots:









and we got him some Tshirts to protect the stitches after he had an operation:









which meant we couldn't resist the odd Halloween outfit:









but definitely not a daily thing.......


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I live in ALASKA its totally necessary to dress Sophie up in her pink tutu dress and tiara with the matchin pink fur coat and boots! Guapo has his tuxedo tshirt for those special occasions and no it wasnt me that made Sophie and my granddaughters matching dresses for my daughters wedding, nope not me !! And I CERTAINLY did NOT spend 65.00 on a winter parka for little sophie ( pink suade soooo cute )


Now you CAN'T make a post like that without pictures!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> While I do think it's harmless fun, and I'm all for dressing up for fun occasions, one of my neighbors has a little Westie who wears a different dress every day, and I think that's just plain weird. But whatever.


I wanted to do this but that $20-$50 per outfit is better spent doing raw for my dog. So I chose to buy different collars instead and she has like ten now lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Now you CAN'T make a post like that without pictures!


I agree!!! 

Blu Boy actually comes up and will try to put his head in his own sweater. I believe he likes the warmth of his sweater.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Blu Boy actually comes up and will try to put his head in his own sweater. I believe he likes the warmth of his sweater.


LOL, I can't so much as move one of Kuma's sweaters without letting him wear it! He gets so excited if he sees his clothes in my hands, and pitches a little fit if he can't wear them, lol. The only thing he gets to wear at this time of year though is a bandana or his swamp cooler. It's much too hot for anything else.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> LOL, I can't so much as move one of Kuma's sweaters without letting him wear it! He gets so excited if he sees his clothes in my hands, and pitches a little fit if he can't wear them, lol. The only thing he gets to wear at this time of year though is a bandana or his swamp cooler. It's much too hot for anything else.


Lol! I can just imagine! 

I know about the heat for sure ... my dogs are only wearing bandanas too! Eddee really doesn't know what clothing is yet ... but he sure loves to put his harness on! Lol!


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

bgmacaw said:


> It's not something I would do...
> 
> View attachment 35280
> 
> ...


 Haha! Too funny


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Troubles and Diesel won't wear clothes.
Aleu, however, is so easy to dress up that I can't resist. It's hilarious.
now it's not something I do all the time, but if I find a costume I like, or a shirt, I'll slap it on her. Hats, boas -see avatar!- I love it, but there's no practical use for it. I almost bought her a suade jacket but then I remembered she has two layers of fur and can probably make her own. I tried boots once but bless her heart she pranced liked a TWH xD Then she buried them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

LuvMyAngels, you are torturing Buster. You need to send him to me. Wait, drive him too me, he's too big to fly, probably <g>


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Now you CAN'T make a post like that without pictures!


I need to get my camera or at least the memory cards back from my daughter who "borrowed" it and I dont have the files on this laptop, my pc went kaput when it fell down a flighy of stairs OUCH. Sophie LOVES to dress up. One of her favorite things to do is go to the feedstore and try on clothes. SHe has an entire drawer full of clothes.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine have emphatically voiced their opinion on the matter. I got a unified 'no way am I wearing that! But can you put a squeaker in it so I play with it?'


----------



## WhoRescuedWho? (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh I burst out laughing at Kuma in his male dancer outfit! and Buster is too cute and a good sport with the little ladies. Out of my 3, one LOVES to wear clothes and will sometimes go in the closet where they are kept if its left open and bring me one. His brother is not a fan of shirts but likes his sunglasses ;-) the pup isnt sure how he feels about things he just likes the cookies when he poses. I dressed them in NC during the winter because my rattie has a thin coat and shivers easy and down where we are now it was just for fun for some photos. Although Stan has a thundershirt he is currently wearing and wears during most storms down here as I never saw him so anxious with storms until we moved here.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

The occasional dressing of my (super manly!) doberman might sometimes occur...


----------



## WhoRescuedWho? (Jul 17, 2012)

He is flying!! haha what a good looking dog


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal has coats that she wears when it's cold -- we usually get a new one every winter:




























Aside from that, I don't dress my dogs. It's just not my thing. It doesn't hurt dogs any, though, so I think it's silly when people get all riled up about it.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> The occasional dressing of my (super manly!) doberman might sometimes occur...


That's too funny. I met a woman recently who dresses her Doberman the same way. Different set of 'p.j.'s' (as she calls them) every night. Her Doby loves them.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

First reaction dressing the dog for anything but practical reasons (warmth, id as service dog...) sound crazy to me but I could see some dogs loving the extra attention. So as long as the dog enjoys it knock yourself out. Of course I've seen unhappy little dogs who's owners swear they love it. Your dog is a dog not a baby doll.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

As long as the dog is having its exercise and other needs filled I have no problem with it.
If the dog is comfortable with it then why not? Seems fine to me.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

3doglady said:


> That's too funny. I met a woman recently who dresses her Doberman the same way. Different set of 'p.j.'s' (as she calls them) every night. Her Doby loves them.


Yep, he LOVES his PJs. When the house gets cold he will search them out, bring them to me, drop them in my lap, and then not budge until I put them on. It's too cute!
I keep the house pretty cool, especially at night, so I absolutely do not regret getting them. He is still my little man even with PJs - super hero PJs!


Crantastic - Crystals jackets are ADORABLE


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

That is TOO adorable!!!...ahhh!!... cuteness overload.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not going to lie - I think putting a dog in a dress every day, for example, is taking it a notch to far. Like, it's 100 degrees out... is a dress REALLY necessary? No. 

However I don't have any gripes with people dressing up their dogs. I usually just stick to holidays and he wears stuff in the cold weather and YES his jacket has a fur hood. Gotta look stylin' while keeping warm.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

I dress my dogs up. Jasper typically only gets dressed up during holidays, and a bandanna whenever we go out. Dixie and Todd though, they really get dressed when I feel like dressing them. Lol. Todd has a raincoat and 2 t-shirts, which really aren't necessary but he really does like wearing them. If he sees it in my hands, he'll pester me until I put it on him. Lol. And Dixie has a couple t-shirts, her Halloween costume, her Christmas dress, and her Christmas PJs. Plus assorted bandannas. Haha!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Crantastic said:


>


I ADORE that coat, I totally love it.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I have put a coat or sweater on some of my dogs that got cold when outside in winter. Anything other than that I find silly. As long as the dogs needs are met and they are comfortable I guess to each his own. It's just not my thing. I like a dog to look like a dog.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

You know people rarely address the fact that some dogs LIKE IT. My last dog LuLu will fight me on removing her clothes. She will bite the fabric and tug it back. If I hold something out she gets her own head in there herself. I put a jacket on the ground she will attempt to mash her head on it in hopes it'll come on. Jezzy likes it just not to that extreme but she does get excited if I ask if she wants her sweater and gets zoomies when I put it on. 

Also she is comfortable in them. She seems to get cold fairly easily in winter so she's wearing clothes on a daily basis. Her coat is single compared to Gweeb who is thicker. I personally cannot stand heaters as it gives me headaches and makes me nose bleed so it's on for short bursts only. It helps her to have sweaters, Gweeb prefers blankets during winter. He does have knit sweaters for going out, but he doesn't love it so I don't dress him up for funsies, just functional. As for thin shirts on Jezzy in summer are also necessary going out - she is black, has thin fur, white skin and does overheat and can get sunburned. Naturally as a brachy owner I keep them out of extreme heat but sometimes the sun is just intense even when the weather is nice so I put a shirt on her to help block some UVs. So while stylish, it is very functional in purpose for her particular situation. I also have non nano organic dog safe sunscreen that I put on them if it's sunny. 

The only thing that peeves me about my choice is how some people get up and arms about it like it's abuse. Some people say "if its functional its okay" but how do you judge that? Most people don't think about UV rays.

Yes... I know I put a pink heart sweater on a boy dog. His sweater got dirty and it was cold and damp. It's the only photo I got of them both in clothes. 


















I make her a lot of flower necklaces just for everyday. I attach her IDs to it for the park so it's functional.


----------



## MissGen (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread did my heart good. Dreizehn makes a wonderful superhero.


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> No way! I'd never, EVER dress my dog up, it's SOOO dumb! I can't believe anyone would do such a thing!


hahaha this made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

As long as you dog isn't miserable I guess it's fine, but personally I believe that my dog is a dog. I actually wonder if other dogs laugh at them when they see dogs with clothes on.


----------



## WhoRescuedWho? (Jul 17, 2012)

Christmas last year =) We were going for pictures with Santa...those didnt fare so well haha


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's funny that a thread about this topic gets started like every few months. ;p



















That's right. I made the same sweater work for two different holidays.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> I think it's funny that a thread about this topic gets started like every few months. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo cute! ........

It gave me an idea ... maybe I can use Eddee's camo coat at Halloween and make him "Camo-Claus!" Lol!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> As long as you dog isn't miserable I guess it's fine, but personally I believe that my dog is a dog. I actually wonder if other dogs laugh at them when they see dogs with clothes on.


Dogs roll in dead things, sniff each other's butts and like to eat poop. I REALLY doubt they care in any way what another dog may or may not be wearing. You're anthropomorphizing.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> Unless its for warmth/sun protection, halloween or a parade. I find it stupid.


Yeah, I kinda feel this way too. However, when I saw Bret Michaels (_bestillmybeatingheart_) came out with a line of dog clothes, I was *sorely* tempted to get Jack and Lela a couple doo-rags.... 

Jen


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

My dog is a nudist. If it's really cold and damp and we'll be out in it for a while I make her wear her coat (which she hates) and if we're out running around in the woods during hunting season I make her wear her blaze orange vest (which she also hates).

The Dreaded Coat









The Dreaded Vest


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

pi1otguy said:


> As long as you dog isn't miserable I guess it's fine, but personally I believe that my dog is a dog. I actually wonder if other dogs laugh at them when they see dogs with clothes on.


Just a note, you say your dog is a dog in the same line you're anthropomorphizing dog emotions. Just funny and contradictory.

I believe my dog is a dog too....just she's a dog in a sweater is all. Kinda related to your post since it reminded me of a peeve of mine that often comes up about clothes often. "Let your dog be a dog" is often what I hear as opposition about clothes....What the eff does that even mean? They are acting like dogs, treated like dogs and doing dog stuff- just in a sweater. 

That's all thats different but it comes up like it's a injustice. Sure clothes are unnatural to dogs but ALL of it is "unnatural" -Bathing them, brushing their teeth for them, crating them, feeding them premade food, etc. It's necessaries we don't think of being odd for dogs because we accepted them as so but if we're talking to the basic primalness of it all it is "unnatural" for the dog. Dogs wear harnesses and collars and tags - what makes those accessories acceptable? Function to ID the dog and leash them which has a general social acceptance of it being normal. Clothes keep them warm. Clothes can keep them protected from the sun. Clothes are functional, just not as widely accepted for such....often just because of stigma.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Dogs should wear pajamas ..


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Stella just got her first outfits!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Crystal has coats that she wears when it's cold -- we usually get a new one every winter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These coats are soooo cute  Where did you get them?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Just at the local department store! I don't think any of them cost more than $25-$30. I haven't ordered her any fancy ones online (yet  ).


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What moron would dress up a dog?


----------



## Russell RV (Jul 18, 2012)

i had thought of dressing our puppies too but i felt that it would just make them uncomfortable...


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the only way I'd dress Roman up...








Collar or 








photoshopped.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a rain coat for Eevee, since they say you shouldn't expose a Markiesje pup to rain, but... I live in The Netherlands so it always rains here. I also plan to knit a sweater for her for when it starts getting cold. I think that's about it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> While I do think it's harmless fun, and I'm all for dressing up for fun occasions, one of my neighbors has a little Westie who wears a different dress every day, and I think that's just plain weird. But whatever.


I wanted to do this but I couldn't justify it financially because dog clothes are outrageously expensive, so I settled on a variety of collars instead as they're more practical at least.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

not my cup of tea.....I don't think I would ever dress my dog up. If you want to do it that's fine because it is your dog but I just don't think there is a need for it EXCEPT for when it is raining and they need a walk or it's cold out and the dog doesn't have a lot of fur....that's about it.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

FI's dog Angus (BC mix) LOVES getting dressed up. I think it makes him feel important/more like belonging (might be reading into things though). He has a Dallas Cowboys jersey for games, and he prances around in it, tail wagging. A general, "Hey, look at me, I'm lookin' good!" thing. Or "GIVE ME A TREAT I'M SO CUTE!" It even extends to his collar. If you remove it for a bath, for example he gets upset and insists you put it back on. (And not just for bath time, any time it's off this happens). Never really seen that before.


----------



## Vernitta (Aug 29, 2008)

JulieK1967 said:


> For practical purposes, warmth or rain protection, I have a few things for Molly. And because every girl needs a nice winter coat, we have this little number :


I absolutely LOVE her coat!!


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

I dress my little dogs up. Which is funny as I HATE dressing up. But. My little girl is expected to act like a dog. She goes to daycare and we are working on obedience.... I even dye her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

I find it unnecessary and frankly stupid, unless of course it IS necessary, such as a coat in cold weather, booties on hot pavement and so on. But a dog does not need a dress or t-shirt saying some ridiculous phrase, or a headband with a flower. They're dogs, not accessories. 

It also bugs me when people carry their dogs in purses or have strollers... They have legs, they can walk. And they need to walk for that matter. But if the dog has a reason it can't walk, then of course I understand then as well.

I don't mind intricate collars or bandanas of course, while those are accessories they're at least small and fitting (and in the collars case, needed - so what If its a bit unique?).


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> No way! I'd never, EVER dress my dog up, it's SOOO dumb! I can't believe anyone would do such a thing!


I needed a warning before seeing that picture...now I need to clean my keyboard from the water I just spewed laughing.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

My 7-year-old daughter is obsessed with Sam wearing a tutu. My husband is vehemently against said tutu. I enjoy remaining neutral and watching the fun. 

Personally, I could care less if other people dress their dogs. Some of them look really cute or funny or smart dressed. Others look dumb...like a lot of humans look really nice or not so much. As for me, personally...I just have other things to do and to spend money on and dog clothes are not even on the list.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

packetsmom said:


> I needed a warning before seeing that picture...now I need to clean my keyboard from the water I just spewed laughing.


LOL!! Kuma's happy he could make you laugh.

I'm honestly baffled at how upset some people get over this. Really, if the dog is loved and well cared for, what's it to you? It's really none of your business. Don't like it? Fine, don't dress your dog. But don't insult other dog owners and tell them they're stupid for doing so.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> LOL!! Kuma's happy he could make you laugh.
> 
> I'm honestly baffled at how upset some people get over this. Really, if the dog is loved and well cared for, what's it to you? It's really none of your business. Don't like it? Fine, don't dress your dog. But don't insult other dog owners and tell them they're stupid for doing so.


We need a like button!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lupen said:


> It also bugs me when people carry their dogs in purses or have strollers... They have legs, they can walk. And they need to walk for that matter. But if the dog has a reason it can't walk, then of course I understand then as well.
> COLOR]




I'm not really sure why this bothers so many people. Just because a dog is in a purse in one moment of time, it doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to walk or act like dogs most of the time. Sometimes we're just walking through crowds of people and it's safer than risk having her be stepped on. Sometimes she's already walked a long ways and needs a break. Sometimes I want to keep her safe and contained for a bit.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

AmandaN said:


> We need a like button!


Thanks. Funny thing is, I used to be completely anti-dog clothes, although I never got upset when OTHER people did it, just never planned to do it myself. And then I got a Pug. Who wouldn't walk in winter without a sweater, jacket AND boots. Or in the rain without a rain coat. Who got SO freaking excited to wear his clothes, and loved dressing up in all his silly costumes. Really changes your perspective, lol. Kuma has a wardrobe now, lol, and has dressed in costume every Halloween of his little life.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> I'm not really sure why this bothers so many people. Just because a dog is in a purse in one moment of time, it doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to walk or act like dogs most of the time. Sometimes we're just walking through crowds of people and it's safer than risk having her be stepped on. Sometimes she's already walked a long ways and needs a break. Sometimes I want to keep her safe and contained for a bit.


This ticks me off so, so badly. Bug has a carrier. Bug also has two bad knees and heart, and is a brachy breed. We make DANGED sure we exercise her, she's at a good weight and fit, but her stamina is not the same as the other dogs. Having a carrier, or being carried in arms, enables her to GO WITH US, when we're doing a huge hike, or the weather's particularly hot. She's not in it the whole time. She's in it when she poops out and needs a break.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

CptJack said:


> This ticks me off so, so badly. Bug has a carrier. Bug also has two bad knees and heart, and is a brachy breed. We make DANGED sure we exercise her, she's at a good weight and fit, but her stamina is not the same as the other dogs. Having a carrier, or being carried in arms, enables her to GO WITH US, when we're doing a huge hike, or the weather's particularly hot. She's not in it the whole time. She's in it when she poops out and needs a break.


Yep, this exactly. I've got this bag for Lo and it's so, so convenient. It doubles as a sort of ridiculously portable crate, because when she's in it she instantly relaxes and stays put. I get occasional eye rolls but whatever.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> I'm not really sure why this bothers so many people. Just because a dog is in a purse in one moment of time, it doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to walk or act like dogs most of the time. Sometimes we're just walking through crowds of people and it's safer than risk having her be stepped on. Sometimes she's already walked a long ways and needs a break. Sometimes I want to keep her safe and contained for a bit.


As I said, "if a dog has a reason it can't walk, then of course I understand then as well."

I'm talking about people who have little tea cup yorkies dressed in tutus that think heaven forbid their dogs paw touch dirt, and must be carried everywhere. These kind of people are few and far between but they exist.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Clothes arent always about staying warm and/or dry. Sometimes its making OTHERS a little more comfortable. It's funny how a silly tshirt or bandanna can completely change the way a dog is treated. 

Busters size often intimidates people. He is stupidly friendly and adores pretty much everyone he encounters but because he's a big boy he is ignored just as often as he gets loved on. Put a tshirt on him and he becomes the center of attention...which is right where he likes to be.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Lupen said:


> As I said, "if a dog has a reason it can't walk, then of course I understand then as well."
> 
> I'm talking about people who have little tea cup yorkies dressed in tutus that think heaven forbid their dogs paw touch dirt, and must be carried everywhere. These kind of people are few and far between but they exist.


Again, if the dog is loved and cared for, what business is it of yours? How do you KNOW that dog never gets walked? You're not there to see them 24/7. Don't do it if you don't like it, but otherwise, it's REALLY none of your business.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Again, if the dog is loved and cared for, what business is it of yours? How do you KNOW that dog never gets walked? You're not there to see them 24/7. Don't do it if you don't like it, but otherwise, it's REALLY none of your business.


Also this. I mean seriously> Bug goes all a wiggle when she sees one of her t-shirts. She likes the things. they serve no practical purpose, but they make her happy!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Again, if the dog is loved and cared for, what business is it of yours? How do you KNOW that dog never gets walked? You're not there to see them 24/7. Don't do it if you don't like it, but otherwise, it's REALLY none of your business.


Because I personally know people like that.

And the OP asked for opinions. I'm stating mine. I find dressing up dogs ridiculous unless it serves a purpose. I don't see the big deal when I'm simply answering the question. As you said, if you like dressing up dogs fine, but I do not.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lupen said:


> Because I personally know people like that.
> 
> And the OP asked for opinions. I'm stating mine. I find dressing up dogs ridiculous unless it serves a purpose. I don't see the big deal when I'm simply answering the question. As you said, if you like dressing up dogs fine, but I do not.


As nicely as I can: 

there is a difference between 'I don't like it' and 'no one should do it, it's wrong'. One's not offensive. The other kind of is.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

CptJack said:


> As nicely as I can:
> 
> there is a difference between 'I don't like it' and 'no one should do it, it's wrong'. One's not offensive. The other kind of is.


This, or saying people are stupid, or implying they're bad owners for doing so. One is stating an opinion. The others are beyond offensive.


----------



## DeeSpark (May 25, 2011)

We almost got my old dog Deedee a carrier, we would have if she didn't end up going downhill so fast. But she ended up not being allowed to go on walks, vets orders. Heart and lung conditions. I tried to take her for a short, slow and relaxed walk but we only made it about 5 minutes out of the house before I had to carry her home. She went downhill fast so we never ended up getting a carrier (or a stroller, like my mum wanted haha) but we so would have. Some dogs can't walk for that long but still enjoy being out and about. And sometimes it's more practical to carry dogs, especially through crowds.

As for clothes, Sparky has a thundershirt. My dogs also have little knitted sweaters which they love. I like that they are stretchy, and if it starts warming up while you're not home or the dogs get too warm, both Sparky and Ruby can wriggle out of them pretty easily haha.
I don't really worry about anything else. I think as long as the dog is comfortable it's ok. My brother and his girlfriend got shoes for their dogs, 2 out of 3 hate them, but they don't wear them much at all.... it was more for the two owners to have a laugh at them trying to walk, and I don't think they've been put on since.

Ruby and Sparky loved their cheap costumes at Christmas time though


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie has various sweaters and coats for winter when it's sub zero outside. 










I'd like to get her a onesie for funsies though


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Hades wears shirts, and will probably get a couple of hoodies when things cool down. He doesn't have much hair on his chest/belly and is really uncomfortable in the air conditioning. 

We are trying to find him a good raincoat because he HATES going out in wet weather, but its been a challenge to find ones that are more functional than fashionable.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> Hades wears shirts, and will probably get a couple of hoodies when things cool down. He doesn't have much hair on his chest/belly and is really uncomfortable in the air conditioning.
> 
> We are trying to find him a good raincoat because he HATES going out in wet weather, but its been a challenge to find ones that are more functional than fashionable.


 Here's a rain coat  and it comes in 4 colors http://www.landsend.com/shop/for-the-home-dog-shop/-/N-g4y?cm_mmc=91945690&applyPromo=0&promoState=SWING-_-VALID


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

It's not something I do with the boys often. The most dressed up they get are bandanas...but I haven't even done that with them recently. I will admit they have a good collection of collars that I swap out on a regular basis. 

They do have a certain type of coat they sleep in, especially in the winter time. Back on Track Coats - http://www.backontrackproducts.com/...kets/Therapeutic-Regular-Dog-Blanket-p24.html

It's a natural heat therapy coat made and those two dogs love wearing their "pajamas".


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If you get a white dog, you don't even need the clothes anymore.





But every young man needs a smart bow tie.



And a great Halloween costume.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

I live in Florida, so most of the time it's too hot for clothes. But I do dress my dog up. She has several functional outfits, including a few hoodies for wearing inside (her underside is basically bald), a sweater, a few basic coats that don't cover the belly, one puffy snow jacket for when we travel, and a custom made coat (Doxies are hard to fit). She also has a Halloween costume, a few T shirt for when it's chilly or she's just had a bath, a Thundershirt, and a tutu she wears for pictures.

I've just ordered 2 sling carriers for her, because when we're in really crowded places she gets stepped on.  But that does not mean her feet never touch the ground.  Far from it! She hikes, runs, walks, swims, and is more active than most dogs by far!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Again, if the dog is loved and cared for, what business is it of yours? How do you KNOW that dog never gets walked? You're not there to see them 24/7. Don't do it if you don't like it, but otherwise, it's REALLY none of your business.


Going to butt in here...I do know people with Chi's who have never gone outside to potty. Ever. Dontcha know that breed is supposed to potty inside? They may go outside for a walk once or twice a year. The only time they leave the house is to go to the vets, when they get loose or the once or twice yearly walks. Inside the house, they can almost always be found in someone's arms. I really hope these people are in the minority; if they are not, I don't see the others. I do see people with Chi's, Yorkies, other small breeds going for daily walks.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

... Well.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

indypup said:


> This is what I ordered for raincoats http://www.pushpushi.com/ They seem like they will work better than the typical dog raincoat but I guess we will see tomorrow when it arrives in the mail!


 Those look weird lol but functional


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Clothes arent always about staying warm and/or dry. Sometimes its making OTHERS a little more comfortable. It's funny how a silly tshirt or bandanna can completely change the way a dog is treated.
> 
> Busters size often intimidates people. He is stupidly friendly and adores pretty much everyone he encounters but because he's a big boy he is ignored just as often as he gets loved on. Put a tshirt on him and he becomes the center of attention...which is right where he likes to be.


I didn't even think about the flip side...the bigger dogs. I really like this idea and I may steal it down the road.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

sassafras said:


> If you get a white dog, you don't even need the clothes anymore.


Haha! Love it! I got the worst flack from my family for doing something similar to my white cat a while back, only with smilie faces. I was like, "BUT IT'S FUNNY, GUYS."

I never clothe Gypsy for practical reasons. She doesn't need it. On occasion, I am known to dress her up for fun. 


Gypsyclothes by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyOchem by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyHalloween by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You dress up your dog for FUN??? Well, clearly, you NEVER walk your dog, or let it have any fun, or just be a dog, because NO ONE that dresses their dog up for FUN would ever do that! I bet you don't even let her go outside, right? Mustn't let those feet get dirty!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> You dress up your dog for FUN??? Well, clearly, you NEVER walk your dog, or let it have any fun, or just be a dog, because NO ONE that dresses their dog up for FUN would ever do that! I bet you don't even let her go outside, right? Mustn't let those feet get dirty!


Her only use to me is as a moving clothes hanger. 

Obviously I wouldn't let her _outside_. My clothes would get dirty, along with her feet.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> You dress up your dog for FUN??? Well, clearly, you NEVER walk your dog, or let it have any fun, or just be a dog, because NO ONE that dresses their dog up for FUN would ever do that! I bet you don't even let her go outside, right? Mustn't let those feet get dirty!


Haha, I can only remember ONE person in my years here at DF who was like that. She had a maltese named Gigi that she kept in show coat and she barely let its feet touch the ground. She had an extensive (and expensive!) collection of dresses and "bling" for that dog, and a stroller as well. She took it into all kinds of businesses where it wasn't allowed. Remember her? Thankfully, she is not the norm. Most small-dog owners I know walk them and play with them outside.


----------



## paribird (Jul 17, 2013)

During the winter, my boyfriend's dog won't step outside without a sweater and boots, so sometimes we have to clothe her. Not sure about Coconut yet because we just got him! I wouldn't buy clothes that didn't have a practical use, but occasionally we like to stick a party hat or baseball cap onto Coco's head for some funny pictures because why not?


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I never clothe Gypsy for practical reasons. She doesn't need it. On occasion, I am known to dress her up for fun.
> 
> 
> Gypsyclothes by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> ...


She's so cute! I love her looks, she's stunning.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Going to butt in here...I do know people with Chi's who have never gone outside to potty. Ever. Dontcha know that breed is supposed to potty inside? They may go outside for a walk once or twice a year. The only time they leave the house is to go to the vets, when they get loose or the once or twice yearly walks. Inside the house, they can almost always be found in someone's arms. I really hope these people are in the minority; if they are not, I don't see the others. I do see people with Chi's, Yorkies, other small breeds going for daily walks.


I have a Chi mix who goes for walks nearly daily, is trained, and will be getting a backpack to ride around in soon. I really hope you don't think all Chi owners are crazy :\


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Kayota said:


> I have a Chi mix who goes for walks nearly daily, is trained, and will be getting a backpack to ride around in soon. I really hope you don't think all Chi owners are crazy :\


No kidding. She says they aren't like other dogs. Wtf?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> No kidding. She says they aren't like other dogs. Wtf?


There are people I run into once in a while with this attitude. Amusingly for me it's always maltese owners. They get so... flummoxed by the idea that given a chance their precious little white doggy goes and rolls in something dead.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I only did this to send to my husband while he was deployed. He said I would not dare put a dress on his dog lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

for me it depends on the dog, some dogs hate it or would lover heat, some dogs tolerate being dressed in clothes and some others (like my mothers dog Molly and my dog Manna) will hunt out and find clothes and bug you for hours until you put it on them, or they get frustrated and try to put it on themself. 

Having a big black dog in something light and pink can also make people feel more comfortable or easier to see in the dark.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

Read through the thread. 

I did have a german short hair who got badly burned at the vets office after getting surgery (I was livid, poor baby boy)

We had to keep the HUGE burn on his shoulder slathered up with nasty stuff all the time. The vet suggested putting tshirts on him. He LOVED it. He would put his head in through the head hole, and lift his paws up to go through the sleeves. It not only kept his wound covered (and our house clean) but he actually enjoyed wearing them. Just as he loved wearing the cone on his head. 

I miss that dog like crazy


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Her only use to me is as a moving clothes hanger.
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't let her _outside_. My clothes would get dirty, along with her feet.


I KNEW it!! Clearly the fact that you would DARE dress your dog for FUN means that she is nothing more than an accessory to you! Someone, quick, call animal services and report this person!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

If needed.
My dogs had double coats so could stand walking in the snow and rain without it. If I got a dog like a Greyhound I would likely need a doggy coat.
I have set up cats and dogs in hats or Halloween costumes for photos though. Otherwise I've just done it to keep animals from scratching injuries.


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 1, 2013)

I love to dress my boxers on every occasion (obviously according to the weather).


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 1, 2013)

Think as a mom, you will need for others view as you own will be best...


----------

